# أحبك



## Pivra

What does 
أحبك  mean ??

 How do i read it???????


----------



## MarcB

Ahebak, I love you.It has been answered in other threads.


----------



## asadxyz

Pivra said:


> What does
> أحبك mean ??
> 
> How do i read it???????


 
Hi 
This word is 
(*حَبَّ - يَحِبُّ = ( ض* 
So it will be read as "ahibbuka" (if addressee is a male) or "ahibbuki" (if addressee is a female) and it means = I love you (I like you).


----------



## elroy

MarcB said:


> Ahebak [...]





asadxyz said:


> So it will be read as "ahibbuka" (if addressee is a male) or "ahibbuki" (if addressee is a female) [...]


 Unfortunately, you both got it wrong.

The correct pronunciation is "uHibbuka" if said to a male and "uHibbuki" if said to a female.


----------



## asadxyz

elroy said:


> Unfortunately, you both got it wrong.
> 
> The correct pronunciation is "uHibbuka" if said to a male and "uHibbuki" if said to a female.


 
Hi 
The only difference is for the root of (ح ب ب )
We used the first form 
You used the second form 
Both have incidently the same meaning.
What is wrong with it ?
Would you please explain it ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## elroy

I am not sure what you mean by "first form" and "second form."

As far as I know, "aHibbuka" does not exist (in MSA, that is).  I have always heard and used "uHibbuka."


----------



## asadxyz

elroy said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "first form" and "second form."
> 
> As far as I know, "aHibbuka" does not exist (in MSA, that is). I have always heard and used "uHibbuka."


Hi
I am being an non-arab just a starter in the arabic language and may commit mistakes.
I do not know why you did not hear about these forms.In arabic these are named as ابواب .W.Wright calls them as "forms"
It is possible that you might not have heard or used.But it does not mean that it does not exist at all or it is wrong.I will surely accept it if you bring reference from some authenticated resource.
If you look at any arabic dictionary you will see that triliteral verb i.e حبّ/يحب is the fundamental construction meaning "to love"and this has imperfect (aorist) as"habba/yahibbu".It is فغل مجرد
What you are using is most probably from باب افعال.


----------



## Josh_

I believe you are talking about the أوزان  awzaan, asadxyz (singular وزن wazn), which is the word used to refer to the shapes of words.  The shapes of the verbs are often called forms in English -- form I (فعل ), form II (فعّل ), etc.  Anyway, حب (which does exist in FusHa but is a dead verb, i.e. not used anymore) is a form I verb. أحب , which as Elroy said is the word used in MSA, is a form IV verb (fourth form), that is,  wazn أفعل , not form II.

أبواب can refer to many things, e.g doors, gates, sections, etc., but not to the shapes of words (as far as I know anyway).


----------



## MarcB

I was using a colloquial or spoken form not MSA. So yes it would be wrong in MSA.


----------



## asadxyz

Josh_ said:


> I believe you are talking about the أوزان awzaan, asadxyz (singular وزن wazn), which is the word used to refer to the shapes of words. The shapes of the verbs are often called forms in English -- form I (فعل ), form II (فعّل ), etc. Anyway, حب (which does exist in FusHa but is a dead verb, i.e. not used anymore) is a form I verb. أحب , which as Elroy said is the word used in MSA, is a form IV verb (fourth form), that is, wazn أفعل , not form II.
> 
> أبواب can refer to many things, e.g doors, gates, sections, etc., but not to the shapes of words (as far as I know anyway).


Hi josh ;
Thank you very much for this kind reply.I agree that "أفعل i.e باب افعال. is form IV not II.Probably I comitted this mistake in a hurry.
You said:


> أبواب can refer to many things, e.g doors, gates, sections, etc., but not to the shapes of words (as far as I know anyway


 
Arabic grammarians do use this term of أبواب for these forms.The grammar books in my language do use this arabic term.There are a few examples which I found on the websites:

*أبوابُ الفعلِ : أوزانُهُ التي وَرَدَ عليها في اللغة العربيةِ . *فالفعلُ الماضي* " *كَتَبَ* " وزنُهُ*​ 
*من أبواب الفعل الثلاثي**المزيد* باب (اِستَفْعَلَ) زِيدَت في أوله همزةٌ وسينٌ وتاءٌ نحو: اِستَقْبَلَ،اِسْتَغْفَرَ، اِستَمَرَّ.​ 


*أبواب الفعل الثلاثي وموازينها*

*[FONT=UKKA_Nesq]الفعلُ إمّا ثُلاثِيٌّ ، وإما رُبَاعِيٌّ .*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=UKKA_Nesq]فالثلاثيُّ ما كان فيه ثلاثةُ أحرفٍ أَصْلِيّةٍ ، نحو: دَخَلَ، كَتَبَ، شَرِبَ..[/FONT]
*[FONT=UKKA_Nesq]2- [/FONT]*
*[FONT=UKKA_Nesq]من أبواب الفعل الثلاثيَ المَزيدِ باب (فَعَّلَ) زِيْدَ فيه حرفٌ واحدٌ ، وهو العَيْنُ المكَرَّرَةُ. (فَعَلَ= فَ عَ لَ. فَعًّلَ= فَ عْ عَ لَ).*[/FONT]​ 
You said :



> Anyway, حب (which does exist in FusHa but is a dead verb, i.e. not used anymore) is a form I verb


That is really a good information. Any evidence "that this verb is dead" is appreciated cordially.


----------



## Josh_

Aah, I think I figured it out. It appears that باب , in the examples you provided, refers to the verb paradigm, that is, the list of a verb in all its conjugated forms.  



> Any evidence "that this verb is dead" is appreciated cordially.


Well, you can ask any native speaker and they will most likely tell you that أحب is the most common, if not only, form used.  But if that is not enough here is an excerpt, which talks about the مزيدات الثلاثي (the derived verbs), from Antoine el-Dahdah's grammar معجم لغة النحو العربية :


ولا يلزم في كل مجرد أن يُستعمَل له مزيد ولا في ما استُعمل له بعض المزيدات أن يستعمل فيه المجرد.  قد يمات المجرد أحيانا ويقتصر في الاستعمال على المزيد: أحب بمعنى حب، فلا يقال حب إلا نادرًا.
​ So the author explains that a derived verb does not necessarily imply a base form.  He goes on to say that sometimes a base form can die, while derived forms remain in use.  He then then gives حب vs أحب as an example saying that حب is rarely used.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Dear asadxyz: We do know the أوزان, however, we do not number them, that's why elroy did not understand what you mean by first form and second form.  We just call them by the وزن, that is, we say:

هذا الفعل على وزن فَعَلَ او ذاك الفعل على وزن إنْفَعَلَ الخ

Dear Josh: why do you say that the verb حَبَّ is a dead verb?  I don't believe it's dead, it just rare.  It was always rare even in classical Arabic; according to Lisan al-Arab at least.  However, it's not so rare in some dialects; in Iraqi Arabic it's much more common than أحبّ.


----------



## Josh_

Mahaodeh said:


> هذا الفعل على وزن فَعَلَ او ذاك الفعل على وزن إنْفَعَلَ الخ
> 
> Dear Josh: why do you say that the verb حَبَّ is a dead verb?  I don't believe it's dead, it just rare.  It was always rare even in classical Arabic; according to Lisan al-Arab at least.  However, it's not so rare in some dialects; in Iraqi Arabic it's much more common than أحبّ.


I am relating what I have read and what I have heard from native speakers.  In post #11 I included an excerpt that tells that a verb can sometimes die.  Please bear in mind that 'dead' here does not mean that the word ceases to exist or loses its meaning, but is merely not used anymore, or very rarely used. خبر (to experience) is another example (I believe) of a very rarely used verb.  Instead, اختبر is the common form.  As far as حب being a dead or rare verb, I am only talking about fusHa.  I know that it is the common form in the dialects, or some of the dialects anyway.


----------



## asadxyz

Josh_ said:


> Aah, I think I figured it out. It appears that باب , in the examples you provided, refers to the verb paradigm, that is, the list of a verb in all its conjugated forms.
> 
> Well, you can ask any native speaker and they will most likely tell you that أحب is the most common, if not only, form used. But if that is not enough here is an excerpt, which talks about the مزيدات الثلاثي (the derived verbs), from Antoine el-Dahdah's grammar معجم لغة النحو العربية :
> 
> 
> ولا يلزم في كل مجرد أن يُستعمَل له مزيد ولا في ما استُعمل له بعض المزيدات أن يستعمل فيه المجرد. قد يمات المجرد أحيانا ويقتصر في الاستعمال على المزيد: أحب بمعنى حب، فلا يقال حب إلا نادرًا.​
> 
> So the author explains that a derived verb does not necessarily imply a base form. He goes on to say that sometimes a base form can die, while (a) derived form(s) remain(s) in use. He then then gives حب vs أحب as an example saying that حب is rarely used.


Dear Josh;
باب is not paradigms.Paradigms are called as صرف كبير and صرف صغير 
In fact I cannot post the URL otherwise you would have realized that ابواب are what you are calling as اوزان and W.Wright calls them "forms" in English.
As far as your reference is concerned ,I appreciate.What is the page number ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Josh_ said:


> جبر (to experience) is another example (I believe) of a very rarely used verb. Instead, اختبر is the common form.


 
I think you mean خبر, as جبر is of a different root with a different meaning.  Right?


----------



## Josh_

asadxyz said:


> In fact I cannot post the URL otherwise you would have realized that ابواب are what you are calling as اوزان and W.Wright calls them "forms" in English.


Even if that is the case wazn is the most used term for the shape of a word. By the way, you can post URLs. Just remove one of the w's from a URL address or use some other trick. When you arrive at 30 posts you will be able to post links.


> As far as your reference is concerned ,I appreciate.What is the page number ?


Page 565. As long as we're talking about page numbers, I have the Wright grammar. On what page (or pages) does he use أبواب ? Or better yet, what section, as I may have a different edition than you do?


----------



## Josh_

Mahaodeh said:


> I think you mean خبر, as جبر is of a different root with a different meaning.  Right?


Yes, that was a typo.  I will go back and fix it.


----------



## asadxyz

Josh_ said:


> I have the Wright grammar. On what page (or pages) does he use أبواب ? Or better yet, what section, as I may have a different edition than you do?


Dear Josh 
I have never said that W.Wright uses this term.That is an Arabic grammar in English.He uses the term "form".Please read my post again.
Thanks for the reference.

The following will serve as a guide line :
*للأفعال ستة أبواب*​ 
*الباب الأول** : **فـَـــعـَـــل يـفـْــعـُـــل مثل : دخل يدخل ، نصر ينصر ، كتب يكتب ، ردَّ يردّ ،**قال يقول ، عدا يعدو ، سما يسمو*
*الباب الثاني : فـَعـَــل يـفـْـعـِـل مثل**: **ضرب يضرب ، جلس يجلس ، باع يبيع ، وعد يعد ، رمى يرمي*
*الباب الثالث** : **فَــعـَـل يـفـْــعـَـل مثل : قطع يقطع ، خضع يخضع*
*الباب الرابع** : **فـَـعـِـل يـفـْـعـَـل مثل طرب يطرب ، فهم يفهم ، سلم يسلم ، صدي يصدى*
*الباب**الخامس : فـَــعـُـل يـفـعـُـل مثل ظرف يظرف ، سهل يسهل*
*الباب السادس** : **فـَــعـِــل يـفـْـعـِـل مثل وثق يثق ،*​ 
*moeforum.net/vb1/showthread.php?t=57039*

*Also:*

://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243266
So you are saying that (*حَبَّ - يَحِبُّ = ( ض *used but rarely.Can it be said as "wrong" ??Being rare and being wrong two different things.Is not so ?


----------



## Josh_

Well, if باب is another term used to refer to word patterns then I stand corrected.  So my thoughts are that it is probably good to be aware of both باب and وزن as depending on the situation or who you are talking to one might be used over the other, but I believe (or at least in my experience what with going through university classes, reading through grammars, etc) that وزن is the more common term and you will hear it much more than باب .


----------

